# moving to toronto



## gsimpson (Jun 8, 2008)

I am an academic with US citizenship and have been hired to work in Toronto. I have several questions about relocating.

1. I do not yet have a place. Does anyone have any recommendations? I would like to be in walking distance of the University of Toronto. I have looked on craigslist a bit, but am unsure of which neighborhoods and streets are in good proximity.

2. All of my money is in US$. When I find a place, will landlords take a deposit in US$'s?

3. Does anyone have any recommendations on which bank to use, particularly one with branches in the Northeastern US?


----------



## gcap (Jun 22, 2008)

As for banks you can use RBC, TD or BMO, they are all good.

Places to live, anywhere in downtown is good enough generally speaking, but rent is quite a bit higher closer you are to the financial district.

Walking distance to UofT would be queens park, yonge and college area, queens park and bloor area.


----------

